# Princess Boy! 5-year-old's mother allows him to cross-dress :facepalm



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 4, 2011)

> *I’m so proud of my ‘Princess Boy’ says mother who allows five-year-old son to wear pink dresses
> 
> 
> Cheryl Kilodavis was stunned when her young son first insisted on wearing a dress. Now she has published a book about him, in a bid to teach critics to accept his differences.*
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








The kid was in his pink dress on the Today Show with his mother. Ugh... 

To me, this is wrong. Poor kid will go through years of therapy to undo all the crap that his mother permitted.  

Your thoughts? Is "princess boy" an acceptable alternative in life?


----------



## Mael (Jan 4, 2011)

It's IMO homosexuality coming out real early.

HOWEVER, it'd behoove this mother to teach her son not to be 100% flaming.  That kid will get the shit beaten out of him, guaranteed.


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 4, 2011)

"Princess boy"...? Isn't that something like a cross-dressing manga ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

If I were 5 I wouldn't be his friend.

Most 5-year-olds wouldn't. It isn't because they're giant, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-hating bigots, but because they're 5.

Letting him dress up like that is just letting him get bullied and lead a pretty crummy childhood.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course it's ok, just because it's not the social norm doesn't it mean that it's bad. And the kid will grow up to most likely be a healthy and sane kid. This is really no different than the boy who had a Daphne Halloween costume. He wasn't forced t do it, he wanted to do it, quite stubbornly. I do think it's time that people grow up and realize that just because a boy do not want to have a MAN's job/clothes makes him an different. And people get bullied anyway, sometimes there are reasons, sometimes not. It really won't make a difference.

And that eight year old brother is awesome, more people need to be like him!

Edit; oh and what's with the ridiculous title. . . Princess boy? Like all girls who like dresses and like pink wanna be princesses?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 4, 2011)

what is bad about this news is that its NEWS. now the half of the US is going to fight on how its okay to make little boys dress up in pink dresses to put down the people who says it's wrong, which inturn will make the saddest never ending trend of little boys in pink princess costumes.
My cousin used to cross dress too, and no I'm really sure he's not gay.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm, for some reason, I think that the mother just dresses him like that for the attention 
But anyway I bet the kid will try for a sex change in the future.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

Why the hell are you facepalming?

The mother isn't making her son where the dresses and its been should that positive enforcement of what your child likes help them develop more and become a healthier adult.

Most transsexuals  start out at 4 ,5 and 6 cross-dressing and end up hiding it until their later teen years. 

I for one applaud this mother and hope her child becomes extremely happy with whatever he may be or become.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah, I applaud his mother for letting him be himself and not shame him at such a young age. People like him don`t need that. Nothing is worse than having your *own family* not except you. Fuck the haters. 

You be the best damn drag Queen you can be, little guy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh this some ol bullshit. Like a 5 year old boy gonna want to wear dresses without being influenced by someone. I bet the father is a failure since he is letting him do this shit. I can understand if he was a teenager doing this, but a fucking 5 year old? No, bad parenting. That simple.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Oh this some ol bullshit. Like a 5 year old boy gonna want to wear dresses without being influenced by someone. I bet the father is a failure since he is letting him do this shit. I can understand if he was a teenager doing this, but a fucking 5 year old? No, bad parenting. That simple.





That crap has nothing to to with transexuality.


----------



## Juno (Jan 4, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're probably doing way more harm by telling him that he's weird and wrong. The only possible harm that could come to him from wearing a dress is from the intolerance of others like yourself. 

Acceptable alternative lifestyle? He's 5 for fuck's sake. At that age I was wearing my brother's hand-downs and playing with meccano and no one freaked out. Let him do what he wants, and chances are he'll grow out of it anyway, and if he doesn't, so what? No need to turn it into an international incident.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 4, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> To me, this is wrong. Poor kid will go through years of therapy to undo all the crap that his mother permitted.



And the alternative is any less wrong?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 4, 2011)

This is most likely just a stage, he's 5 years old. Obvious therapy/years of enduring humiliation might make him regret his mom wanting to cash in. When he's old enough let him decide then.



> She said that she didn't believe her son would be bullied any less if he wore boys' clothes, and that her book was a wake-up call



Yeah I'm sure, wonder if he'll feel that way when he's old enough.

TBQH a Kid did something stupid/funny/cute he might regret or feel embarassed about but letting everyone know, eh society can be cruel to such.


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 4, 2011)

Awww, that's really cute. It's wonderful that he's so confident in himself, most of us could learn a lesson from him. And congratulations to his mom for being brave enough herself to let him do that. What an awesome family. pek


----------



## zuul (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, on one hand this little boy is dong nothing wrong wanting to wear girly stuff, on the other hand he's going to endure ostracization and bullying.

Maybe his mom should just dress him like that at home, and make him wear more kidergartenly socially acceptable wears in school.
Until he's old enough to decide if he's willing to endure insults and ostracization for the sake of rightfully asserting his opinion on clothing.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Oh this some ol bullshit. Like a 5 year old boy gonna want to wear dresses without being influenced by someone. I bet the father is a failure since he is letting him do this shit. I can understand if he was a teenager doing this, but a fucking 5 year old? No, bad parenting. That simple.


At 5 you need to be told what is  right and wrong, the kid ain't gonna figure it out himself and this definitely falls under the category of wrong.


----------



## Soldaun (Jan 4, 2011)

Should have worn a kilt


----------



## Xerces (Jan 4, 2011)

What is happening to America. Where did all the _common sense_ go?


----------



## Psych (Jan 4, 2011)

I read the article (its late I might have missed something) but does it say anywhere in it of where his father is?


----------



## Sillay (Jan 4, 2011)

Publishing a book and publicising this is going too far. For now, he probably can still get away with wearing dresses; when he gets older though, he may find the bullying too much to endure.


----------



## Ineffable (Jan 4, 2011)

There isn't anything wrong with someone who chooses to "cross-dress" if they have an altered body image. However, it isn't prudent for the mother to simply parade the child around, especially on a national forum.

Dare I say it, but I believe the mother may have a financial agenda.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 4, 2011)

^This is also highly possible with the book and all.


----------



## Sora (Jan 4, 2011)

I already heard of this like around halloween

I also heard he cross dressed to impress some girls


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolet said:


> That crap has nothing to to with transexuality.



Are you fucking retarded? You have to be. get that shit check out. Do it for me k? Because thats a sign of bad parenting. T



Hinako said:


> At 5 you need to be told what is  right and wrong, the kid ain't gonna figure it out himself and this definitely falls under the category of wrong.



Exactly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't help but laugh at his picture.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jan 4, 2011)

If he really wanted to be a girl I'd hold up some scissors and ask if he wants his weewee cut off, I bet he would runaway crying. I'd do it just to scare the shit outta him. He won't cross dress, and no one will pick on him. 

Parenting successful.


----------



## Casket (Jan 4, 2011)

80% of this thread is facepalm worthy, good job NF


----------



## Xerces (Jan 4, 2011)

He is going to be traumatized at school. Doesn't the mother realize this?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why the hell are you facepalming?



Because I don't think little boys should dress like girls and be paraded around in the media. 

Life is hard enough without shit parenting. That little boy's mother might accept it, but the world doesn't, and no amount of writing or "educating" will change that the boy will be a freak show if he persists. IMO in some areas it's just easier to conform. 

If he grows up and wants to dress like a girl, then fine. But why do this to him? He will be socially isolated from now almost until his 20's. The boy doesn't know what social acceptance means yet, but his mom does, and she's somewhat dooming him here.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Are you fucking retarded? You have to be. get that shit check out. Do it for me k? Because thats a sign of bad parenting. T
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.



How is not shaming your own son to let him be who he is wrong? Now that's bad parenting. 

Now, she is going a little too far with getting involved with the media like this. There are other ways to encourage tolerance, using your own son for your own agenda isn't.

Point is letting him wear what he wants isn't wrong, but putting unnecessary attention on such a young child is.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2011)

Hinako said:


> At 5 you need to be told what is  right and wrong, the kid ain't gonna figure it out himself and *this definitely falls under the category of wrong.*



Why? Don't you see how artificial it is to assign certain clothing types exclusively to one gender?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolet said:


> How is not shaming your own son to let him be who he is wrong? Now that's bad parenting.
> 
> Now, she is going a little too far with getting involved with the media like this. There are other ways to encourage tolerance, using your own son for your own agenda isn't.
> 
> Point is letting him wear what he wants isn't wrong, but putting unnecessary attention on such a young child is.



He's not even matured yet, so how can you say who is he is yet?

Why does a boy want to wear a dress? Something, or someone influenced him. If the mother would of dressed him as a boy, this would not of happen. Something


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Why? Don't you see how artificial it is to assign certain clothing types exclusively to one gender?


It is. It's kind bullshit that a woman can usual get away with wearing men's clothing and not the other way around 

Let my men wear frilly dresses and tiaras.


----------



## WT (Jan 4, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Why? Don't you see how artificial it is to assign certain clothing types exclusively to one gender?



Its important to differentiate women from men. The norm has already been established.


----------



## kazuri (Jan 4, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Because I don't think little boys should dress like girls and be paraded around in the media.
> 
> Life is hard enough without shit parenting. That little boy's mother might accept it, but the world doesn't, and no amount of writing or "educating" will change that the boy will be a freak show if he persists. IMO in some areas it's just easier to conform.
> 
> If he grows up and wants to dress like a girl, then fine. But why do this to him? He will be socially isolated from now almost until his 20's. The boy doesn't know what social acceptance means yet, but his mom does, and she's somewhat dooming him here.



So you think its better to be friends with people who make ridiculous judgments on things, as opposed to being "socially isolated"? If anything this only makes it easier to find good friends. You should not want "social acceptance" with people who would make fun of other people for wearing cloth that is shaped a certain way. 

I think you and your social circles are the freak shows, really, who puts any effort in caring about which way a piece of cloth is cut or dyed? Freaks.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2011)

That's exactly what I mean.

How is it any fucking different for a boy to wear a skirt than for a girl to wear pants?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2011)

But why should a boy have to dress as a boy or a girl a girl.  There is no crime in a boy wearing a dress or wanting to.  Hell he doesn't need his mother to influence him into it, he could have easily just liked the way it looks, feels etc.

Also no one says any kind of issue if a girl wears any boy clothing at all.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> Its important to differentiate women from men. The norm has already been established.



The "norm" as you call it has changed many times throughout history. 

Women wear pants, so why can't men wear dresses?


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> He's not even matured yet, so how can you say who is he is yet?
> 
> Why does a boy want to wear a dress? Something, or someone influenced him. If the mother would of dressed him as a boy, this would not of happen. Something


It's very common for people with gender identity issues to start at this age. 

Again, why wouldn't he? Dresses are so nice and pretty.  Also, read carefully


> Naturally, his parents, Cheryl and Dean Kilodavis, were concerned that this could make him an easy target for bullies, and when the tendency first emerged, *his mother tried to deter him*.



This is obviously not the case. He *wanted to do it*, and his parents tried to deter him, but he kept on insisting to wear dresses anyway.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

I do have to admit, the public idea of what is right and what is wrong is really damn twisted... A gay couple is wrong unless it's hot women we're talking about. Women can wear trousers and shorts as tight as they like, but guys who wear tight clothes are gay and guys who wear skirts or dresses need to be strung up. Just proof of how male-dominated everything is and how that needs to change.

Such an understanding and accepting society we have.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I do have to admit, the public idea of what is right and what is wrong is really damn twisted... A gay couple is wrong unless it's hot women we're talking about. Women can wear trousers and shorts as tight as they like, but guys who wear tight clothes are gay and guys who wear skirts or dresses need to be strung up. Just proof of how male-dominated everything is and how that needs to change.
> 
> Such an understanding and accepting society we have.



You have to be the change you want to see in society. The bigots are heard most loudly when nobody stands up and expresses the tolerant view point.


----------



## kazuri (Jan 4, 2011)

> Just proof of how male-dominated everything is and how that needs to change.



Nothing you said implies this in any way shape or form.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I do have to admit, the public idea of what is right and what is wrong is really damn twisted... A gay couple is wrong unless it's hot women we're talking about. Women can wear trousers and shorts as tight as they like, but guys who wear tight clothes are gay and guys who wear skirts or dresses need to be strung up. Just proof of how male-dominated everything is and how that needs to change.
> 
> Such an understanding and accepting society we have.



I know right? I fell so proud. :


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 4, 2011)

kazuri said:


> So you think its better to be friends with people who make ridiculous judgments on things, as opposed to being "socially isolated"? If anything this only makes it easier to find good friends. You should not want "social acceptance" with people who would make fun of other people for wearing cloth that is shaped a certain way.
> 
> I think you and your social circles are the freak shows, really, who puts any effort in caring about which way a piece of cloth is cut or dyed? Freaks.



Anyone who has been through high school knows that making judgments about people isn't fair, but it's life. The world is that way. This kid won't even be able to find a job at McDonald's if he wears dresses. 

There are differences between the sexes enhanced by the clothing we wear. Those differences are good. A dress is not cut for a man, it makes him look silly. 

My social circles? My ass. Try showing up for a job interview in a dress as a man, see how many people in this world would take a man in a dress seriously. You'd have a very rare social circle not to find this behavior bizarre.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I do have to admit, the public idea of what is right and what is wrong is really damn twisted... A gay couple is wrong unless it's hot women we're talking about. Women can wear trousers and shorts as tight as they like, but guys who wear tight clothes are gay and guys who wear skirts or dresses need to be strung up. Just proof of how male-dominated everything is and how that needs to change.
> 
> Such an understanding and accepting society we have.



Now you're being ignorant. Men wear kilts. Tight cloths aren't good for men pants wise because of our balls. Women also have double standards. Society is a friend. But the fact is, thats the way we govern ourselves throughout society without laws inflicting what we wear.


----------



## WT (Jan 4, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The "norm" as you call it has changed many times throughout history.
> 
> Women wear pants, so why can't men wear dresses?



There are variants but the norm is generally the same. Wearing pants is not the same as wearing a pink skirt, tights and waving a wand around.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Nothing you said implies this in any way shape or form.



Yes it does. Lesbians are "hot", just like women wearing tight clothes. It's fine for women to do these things because men put them on a pedestal for their own sexual enjoyment. But the second a guy wears tight trousers or puts on a miniskirt, that's not sexy at all to men and therefore it's *bad* and must be stopped - like you're scared it'll endanger your manhood or something.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> HOWEVER, it'd behoove this mother to teach her son not to be 100% flaming.  That kid will get the shit beaten out of him, guaranteed.


Well, he'll either hide away, or become the ass-whippinest flamer you ever did meet. 

Kinda like Johnny Cash's "A Boy Named Sue."


----------



## kazuri (Jan 4, 2011)

> Anyone who has been through high school knows that making judgments about people isn't fair, but it's life.



And anyone who has experienced life knows judgments other people make are completely irrelevant.



> This kid won't even be able to find a job at McDonald's if he wears dresses.


And mcdonalds has a dress code, that is why you don't even see girls in dresses there.



> There are differences between the sexes enhanced by the clothing we wear. Those differences are good. A dress is not cut for a man, it makes him look silly.



The same thing was said about women wearing pants at one time. And no, it does not make a man look 'silly' you think a man looks silly because of your preconceived notions.



> My social circles? My ass. Try showing up for a job interview in a dress as a man, see how many people in this world would take a man in a dress seriously.



And you think that is a good thing? Guess what the best way to change it would be.



> You're being ridiculous.



No, anyone who takes clothing for anything more than minor protection from the elements is the ridiculous one.



> Wearing pants is not the same as wearing a pink skirt, tights and waving a wand around.



At one point in time there were just as many people like you,thinking it was just as bad for women to wear pants. In fact, it is/was illegal in some places. Pretty sure the laws still exist in a lot of places in europe.



> Yes it does. Lesbians are "hot", just like women wearing tight clothes. It's fine for women to do these things because men put them on a pedestal for their own sexual enjoyment. But the second a guy wears tight trousers or puts on a miniskirt, that's not sexy at all to men and therefore it's bad and must be stopped - like you're scared it'll endanger your manhood or something.



You are sexist. Learn to use things like "some, most, a lot, a few, the majority, etc" Until then, you are just plain flat out sexist.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know if it's been pointed out yet but... Scottish men used to wear skirts with regularity (and on occasion, still do), and no one called _them_ sissies.


----------



## olehoncho (Jan 4, 2011)

Kid wants to dress up, fine.  Kids wind up wearing all sorts of things they find in their parent's closet), it's cute and endearing in a way Should this boy grow up and have certain "inclinations" that's fine too.  But that should be a choice made with the knowledge of consequences (in this case, you're going to get strange looks and people who think you're wrong/sinful/etc.).

Now to go out and say that everyone else is wrong/bigoted/etc. is a little much.  Because at this stage in the kid's life, any decision he makes is essentially the parent's decision (as far as the law cares anyway).  Let the kid be fruity at home, that's fine.  But public schools/institutions/etc. often have dress codes designed to prevent any distractions that take away from the purpose of the institution.  Public schools have enough problems without having to deal with the drama each kid brings in.

tldr:

There is a difference between Drag Queens and Drag Princesses (lifestyle choice made by mature reasoning)

or:
*Spoiler*: _Funny_


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I don't know if it's been pointed out yet but... Scottish men used to wear skirts with regularity (and on occasion, still do), and no one called _them_ sissies.




They be kilts, and badass. 

Also, back in the day when women weren't all aloud to act, young men used to dress as the part of the woman.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 4, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What is happening to America. Where did all the _common sense_ go?



Common sense --->  <--- Stupid people


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I don't know if it's been pointed out yet but... Scottish men used to wear skirts with regularity (and on occasion, still do), and no one called _them_ sissies.



well there is a difference between kilts and a pink princess dress

And guys by the time a typical American child is 5 they have seen thousands of commercials on television, the boy probably knows that girls usually wear that, but likes it anyway. I do feel the mother should try help her son understand that others are not always as accepting as his family is and will not tolerate those who are different.


----------



## olehoncho (Jan 4, 2011)

And now: On Second Thought...

So why are Tomboys so acceptable?


----------



## WT (Jan 4, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> I don't know if it's been pointed out yet but... Scottish men used to wear skirts with regularity (and on occasion, still do), and no one called _them_ sissies.



Try calling a Scottish guy with kilt on a fairy. 

See what happens. I double dare you


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 4, 2011)

kazuri said:


> And you think that is a good thing? Guess what the best way to change it would be.



You're not going to change the interviewer by showing up in a dress. All you'll achieve is to blow your chance at the job. 

That kid doesn't yet understand what he's giving up by dressing like that. He doesn't understand that others view him not as the vanguard in bold thinking, but as the bearded lady at the circus. People tuned into that Today Show to see a freak show with his bad mother, not be educated on tolerance. 




> No, anyone who takes clothing for anything more than minor protection from the elements is the ridiculous one.



Clothing is seen as far more than just protection from the elements. The entire world is ridiculous, then. 

Clothing, when worn correctly, is aesthetically pleasing. It can be used to enhance your image to others.



Sunrider said:


> I don't know if it's been pointed out yet but... Scottish men used to wear skirts with regularity (and on occasion, still do), and no one called _them_ sissies.



Yes, but kilts are cut for a man, they're not really effeminate. Like pants for women are cut for women, they don't look masculine. 

This kid is dressing in a distinctly feminine manner.


----------



## kazuri (Jan 4, 2011)

> I do feel the mother should try help her son understand that others are not always as accepting as his family is and will not tolerate those who are different.



Don't worry, his mother is smart enough to teach him that it doesn't matter if other people are tolerant.



> The entire world is ridiculous, then.



Welcome to earth.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

ol?honch? said:


> And now: On Second Thought...
> 
> So why are Tomboys so acceptable?



 tomboys are not really that accepted either. I was a bit of one as a kid(hated dresses, any tight fitting clothes and dolls, for the most part. ) and femininity was still really shoved down my throat. 

I still don 't like dresses, shirts or make-up and am still bothered by people(mostly family) by it.


----------



## WT (Jan 4, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Don't worry, his mother is smart enough to teach him that it doesn't matter if other people are tolerant.



His mother is somewhat silly in allowing something like this to happen. A wise mother would never do such a thing. I can sense that in the future the boy will grow up to hate his mother for allowing him to dress like this.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 4, 2011)

ol?honch? said:


> And now: On Second Thought...
> 
> So why are Tomboys so acceptable?



Social norms, I guess. Athletic, competitive women are attractive. Therefore, it's accepted.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> the facepalm in the thread title pisses me off



Agreed, it shows both incredible ignorance and can cause others to have a predetermined feeling before evening reading the article, creating more bias and harmful statements than necessary.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> His mother is somewhat silly in allowing something like this to happen. A wise mother would never do such a thing. I can sense that in the future the boy will grow up to hate his mother for allowing him to dress like this.



That's equivalent to saying a child would grow up to hate his mother for allowing them to watch Barney, because they no longer like it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That's equivalent to saying a child would grow up to hate his mother for allowing them to watch Barney, because they no longer like it.



LOL no, it's not.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> LOL no, it's not.



What's the difference? teenagers often make fun of Barney as well as other children TV shows. The boy stated he want to wear the dress and really likes it, are you saying happiness should not be important to a child? 

This could also be used similarly with Parents who have a child only to realize that its a hermaphrodite. What do the parents do? They play Russian Rulet and chose a gender for the child before the child is even able to talk, they then allow their newborn baby to be mutilated into what they think it should be. Fast forward 13 years and they not have a very disturbed teenager who is a "boy" but is small framed and growing breast. The children of Parents who opt for a "functional" surgery or none at all, are better functioning and when old enough can decide for themselves what they would like to be or to be left as is.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 4, 2011)

He should be allowed to express himself. In all those plays, men had to do the woman's part since they weren't allowed.  



Lyra said:


> Yes it does. Lesbians are "hot", just like women wearing tight clothes. It's fine for women to do these things because men put them on a pedestal for their own sexual enjoyment. But the second a guy wears tight trousers or puts on a miniskirt, that's not sexy at all to men and therefore it's *bad* and must be stopped - like you're scared it'll endanger your manhood or something.



I agree with this.


----------



## WT (Jan 4, 2011)

The fact that someone watches Barney can be easily concealed. Prancing around in a pink outfit waving about your wand cannot. 

Besides, kids watch this kind of stuff all the time, it doesn't make a difference, no one cares. Heck, I used to watch Teletubbies.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What's the difference? teenagers often make fun of Barney as well as other children TV shows. The boy stated he want to wear the dress and really likes it, are you saying happiness should not be important to a child?



The difference is Barney is a tv show and not clothing apparel for women.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> The difference is Barney is a tv show and not clothing apparel for women.



I know what it is I was making a analogy between the two, anyway you two and anyone else against me read the second paragraph and comment not the barney thing 

"This could also be used similarly with Parents who have a child only to realize that its a hermaphrodite. What do the parents do? They play Russian Rulet and chose a gender for the child before the child is even able to talk, they then allow their newborn baby to be mutilated into what they think it should be. Fast forward 13 years and they not have a very disturbed teenager who is a "boy" but is small framed and growing breast. The children of Parents who opt for a "functional" surgery or none at all, are better functioning and when old enough can decide for themselves what they would like to be or to be left as is."


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Jan 4, 2011)

Seriously he's a five year old kid. What's wrong with crossdressing if he just does it for fun. He will most likely grow into a normal teenager. It's not like it will forever ruin his life.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I know what it is I was making a analogy between the two, anyway you two and anyone else against me read the second paragraph and comment not the barney thing
> 
> "This could also be used similarly with Parents who have a child only to realize that its a hermaphrodite. What do the parents do? They play Russian Rulet and chose a gender for the child before the child is even able to talk, they then allow their newborn baby to be mutilated into what they think it should be. Fast forward 13 years and they not have a very disturbed teenager who is a "boy" but is small framed and growing breast. The children of Parents who opt for a "functional" surgery or none at all, are better functioning and when old enough can decide for themselves what they would like to be or to be left as is."



Umm nope nope nope. The analogy fails because barney is marketed towards children, as opposed to dresses being marketed towards women. That's why you don't see any men in a womens apparel section advertising dresses. There is no similarity in the case you're trying to make in this analogy.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 4, 2011)

The mother is an idiot.
Poor kid, he's probably going to get ripped apart at school.


----------



## jugni (Jan 4, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Why? Don't you see how artificial it is to assign certain clothing types exclusively to one gender?



I agree. 



White Tiger said:


> Its important to differentiate women from men. The norm has already been established.



Why is it so important?


I think it is great that she supported her child in his wish to wear dresses. With regard to bulling, it is not and will not be the mother?s fault if others (kids in school, parents, etc.) bully the child due to their own insecurities or fears.  Yes, our world is not very accepting and sometimes people stoop to the level of bulling others, but why should the innocent person be forced to compromise his identity because of this unfair social pressure and expectations?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope to god this kid lives in the best kind of neighborhood, because he's gonna get stomped flat on the playground in a few years if he's so flaming like this. He's doing nothing wrong, but he's gonna be hearing about it and someone's gonna tell him about himself.

I have nothing against gays, but children are cruel little bastards and seeing something like this on a guy, yeah, they definitely won't be accepting.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh please. Let the kid wear whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 4, 2011)

Zero? said:


> The mother is an idiot.
> Poor kid, he's probably going to get ripped apart at school.


I guess you missed the bit about her previously trying, repeatedly, to deter her son's proclivities. 

What would you suggest she have done? Her son seems to have made up his mind about what he wants to wear, and nothing she's done seems to have been able to change that.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 4, 2011)

Being heterosexual, I never went through a phase of wanting to wear dresses like Disney princesses so I can't pull the "my parents' stern discipline helped me accept my gender role and be normal" card.

I honestly don't know how I'd handle the situation so I can only sympathize with parents who have to. Either tell him to "man up" and deal with the repercussions that come with shaming and repressing his identity or allow it and be labeled some over-permissive progressive nutjob. Either way she'd be fucked. Fun decision.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 4, 2011)

I am so proud of that mother.

It isn't as if she forced him to wear dresses or wanted him to.

It is very brave to just let her son be happy.  If it was a passing whim for him, this wouldn't have been an issue.  Even the young but older brother realized it was making the little boy unhappy.

This boy is PROBABLY a young homosexual or transexual, but not necessarily.

Yes, the boy will be a little ridiculed, but he will also learn to love himself for who he is.

One of my best friends knew he was gay from age 4 when all of his crushes were on little boys and he wanted to kiss them.  He, however, was told it was wrong and thought it was wrong and repressed it and it made him a very unhappy adolescent.

His parents being accepting of everything he is is the best thing that could ever happen to this boy.


----------



## Badass SnoCone (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn...Haven't posted here for a looooooong while. Anyway. @topic:



Oh....uh....Idk whether to be laughing or feeling sorry for the kid. Please. Someone help me decide.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2011)

Disgusting, he has no fashion sense.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

What ya'll bitches gonna say when he wants to try crack next?


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> What ya'll bitches gonna say when he wants to try crack next?


Don't even compare it to that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What is happening to* America.* Where did all the *common sense* go?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolet said:


> Don't even compare it to that.



I don't see why not Evolet. The mother is willing to let the boy express himself in anyway. How does having an awareness to drugs differ from cross-dressing?

My turn to make bad analogies.


----------



## Griever (Jan 4, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What is happening to America. Where did all the _common sense_ go?



Technically, nothing... Freedom of expression, odds are the kid will grow out of it in time.. you only get to be a kid once and only when your a kid can you get away with things like that.... and if he doesn't, who gives a fuck?. He has nothing to do with me


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 4, 2011)

This kid should work out, become buff as fuck and beat the shit out of heterosexual people for the lulz. Then when he's 18, tell the world he was actually hetero and say I DID IT FOR TEH LULZ. Successful troll is successful.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I don't see why not Evolet. The mother is willing to let the boy express himself in anyway. How does having an awareness to drugs differ from cross-dressing?
> 
> My turn to make bad analogies.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Is that the face you finish making after fapping at the computer or something? i don't get it


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Is that the face you finish making after fapping at the computer or something? i don't get it



I'm not amused, is all it's saying. 
AS this one


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolet said:


> I'm not amused, is all it's saying.
> AS this one



That's a rape face. Girl let me find out you be into that.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 4, 2011)

Good for him, he should be able to do whatever the hell he wants. And his mother, good for her.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> That's a rape face. Girl let me find out you be into that.



No you fool, this is


:taichou


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Good for him, he should be able to do whatever the hell he wants. And his mother, good for her.




So what if he wants to kill his parents and run away and join a circus?


Evolet said:


> No you fool, this is
> 
> 
> :taichou



Ahh go head girl. You like that stuff.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 4, 2011)

But he doesn't.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> So what if he wants to kill his parents and run away and join a circus?
> 
> 
> Ahh go head girl. You like that stuff.



Like what stuff?


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 4, 2011)

I see no problem with this, other than the fact that other kids are just as likely to be pricks about it for the hell of it.  I also can see bigots being jerks to him and his parents for all sorts of bad reasons.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jan 4, 2011)

He looks alright.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolet said:


> Like what stuff?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 4, 2011)

Afghanistan will accept him.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's IMO homosexuality coming out real early.
> 
> HOWEVER, it'd behoove this mother to teach her son not to be 100% flaming.  That kid will get the shit beaten out of him, guaranteed.



Most cross-dressers are heterosexual, not gay.



CrazyMoronX said:


> If I were 5 I wouldn't be his friend.
> 
> Most 5-year-olds wouldn't. It isn't because they're giant, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-hating bigots, but because they're 5.
> 
> Letting him dress up like that is just letting him get bullied and lead a pretty crummy childhood.



Five year old children are as accepting as they are taught to be. I listened to the interview and the kids at the preschool were fine with it. His older brother was fine with it. The only people that were having problems with it were adults.

And yes, as he gets older, his classmates may get taught to be less tolerant which will leave him with a choice - to stop dressing in dresses or to just take it.



Red Queen said:


> If he really wanted to be a girl I'd hold up some scissors and ask if he wants his weewee cut off, I bet he would runaway crying. I'd do it just to scare the shit outta him. He won't cross dress, and no one will pick on him.
> 
> Parenting successful.



The parents brought him to a psychiatrist and a doctor to find out if there were any issues. And they asked him straight up. The kid likes to be a boy and likes doing all the boy things. He just likes doing it in a pink dress with sparkles. Admittedly, that isn't the most practical outfit for climbing a tree, but that hasn't stopped my niece either.



Hand Banana said:


> He's not even matured yet, so how can you say who is he is yet?



Exactly! Why are people trying to force him into a role at such an early age?



Hand Banana said:


> Why does a boy want to wear a dress? Something, or someone influenced him. If the mother would of dressed him as a boy, this would not of happen. Something



Oh wait. I misunderstood where you were going there. 

Kids are indoctrinated into their roles from a fairly early age. About two days old and on. When you leave the hospital, the girl babies are wrapped in pink blankets and the boy babies get blue ones. At the kid's baby shower, the girl gets cute little onesies with flowers and fairies and all that jazz. The boys get rocket ships, trains and dinosaurs. But sometimes, the kid doesn't take to the ... well, it's not exactly brainwashing, but strong encouragement covers it pretty well.

All of us were influenced by someone or something to develop our tastes. It's just that most of us got influenced in the same way so we think that we're normal and that everybody else is wrong. Or sometimes, people are accepting of people that are different. Like his fellow classmates (or most of them at least). They still want to be his friend and play with him - at least so far.



ol?honch? said:


> Now to go out and say that everyone else is wrong/bigoted/etc. is a little much.  Because at this stage in the kid's life, any decision he makes is essentially the parent's decision (as far as the law cares anyway).  Let the kid be fruity at home, that's fine.  But public schools/institutions/etc. often have dress codes designed to prevent any distractions that take away from the purpose of the institution.  Public schools have enough problems without having to deal with the drama each kid brings in.



And if there is a dress code, he'll have to suck it up. However, the mother was sending him into preschool wearing pants and a shirt. But when she picked him up, he was in a dress. She tried getting him different boy outfits to dress up in, but he still liked the dress.



Shinigami Perv said:


> You're not going to change the interviewer by showing up in a dress. All you'll achieve is to blow your chance at the job.



When I was a teenager, I liked wearing shorts and t-shirts. (Ok, I still do.) If I showed up in a job interview in those, I wouldn't have gotten the job either. Except for the few of us that like wearing a tie every day or are going into a manual labor type job, we're all going to have to dress differently to get a job and at the workplace.



Hand Banana said:


> I don't see why not Evolet. The mother is willing to let the boy express himself in anyway. How does having an awareness to drugs differ from cross-dressing?
> 
> My turn to make bad analogies.



Taking drugs isn't "expressing yourself". Taking drugs has a very real health risk. Wearing a dress doesn't. The only health risk is if the teachers or administrators at school let the other kids beat him up.


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 4, 2011)

That kid is gonna get the fuck kicked out of him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 4, 2011)

It's weird and it's wrong and if I were his dad I would beat him with a leather belt and then we would go to church, and I would take him hunting and smoke a pack of cigs with him.


----------



## Evolet (Jan 4, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's weird and it's wrong and if I were his dad I would beat him with a leather belt and then we would go to church, and I would take him hunting and smoke a pack of cigs with him.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2011)

most of the posts in this thread fucking disgust me.

the only reason why children like this experience "problems" later in life is because of people like the members in this thread. 

but the adults who are making a big bloody stink about a boy being perfectly content wearing a dress aren't going to change, so the kid will just have to be unhappy and conform to society's norms and hope he won't be butthurt about it for too long.

nice.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 5, 2011)

I had a friend in elementary school who cross-dressed.  He wore make-up and his favorite musician was Jewel; amusingly this meant we didn't have much in common.  I wonder where he is now???


----------



## Vei (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly, I'm kind of disgusted with this mother's parenting and getting involved with the media like this. I think self-expression is great, but cross-dressing when you're 5 is not okay. Something must've influenced him to act in this manner and if I was a parent, I would not tolerate it. I can understand just playing around and being a kid about it for a day or two, like a phase or something, but at least in general dress like a male until you are old enough to make your own rational decisions. Now if they want to dress that way when they're a teen, they can do whatever they want.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 5, 2011)

The mother is obviously an attention whore.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 5, 2011)

arinna2007 said:


> The mother is obviously an attention whore.



this.

/thread.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

eiraangel17 said:


> Honestly, I'm kind of disgusted with this mother's parenting and getting involved with the media like this. I think self-expression is great, but cross-dressing when you're 5 is not okay. Something must've influenced him to act in this manner and if I was a parent, I would not tolerate it. I can understand just playing around and being a kid about it for a day or two, like a phase or something, but at least in general dress like a male until you are old enough to make your own rational decisions. Now if they want to dress that way when they're a teen, they can do whatever they want.



I agree that the media attention is wrong, but she clearly tried to dissuade him of this notion many times...

Her other son seems normal enough.  The child was UNHAPPY being forced to wear 'male' clothes, if we should even assign clothing genders.

I don't think I would force my child to wear something he didn't want if it was truly making him unhappy and I couldn't dissuade him.  If the child is happy doing what he wants, the parents should suck it up and deal with the consequences.


----------



## Vei (Jan 5, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I agree that the media attention is wrong, but she clearly tried to dissuade him of this notion many times...
> 
> Her other son seems normal enough.  The child was UNHAPPY being forced to wear 'male' clothes, if we should even assign clothing genders.
> 
> I don't think I would force my child to wear something he didn't want if it was truly making him unhappy and I couldn't dissuade him.  If the child is happy doing what he wants, the parents should suck it up and deal with the consequences.



I am aware of that and this is only my opinion on the matter so I don't want to start a debate or anything, lol. I just think that there are some boundaries at that age that parents should set and enforce whether the child likes it or not. They are the parents and are responsible for their child as well as making sure their kid doesn't get bullied like all get out. In the long run, it doesn't matter what you wear when you get older, but kids can be really nasty to each other and I think parents should steer their children away from that negativity until the kid can think for themself and develop coping skills for the people who will ridicule them.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

eiraangel17 said:


> I am aware of that and this is only my opinion on the matter so I don't want to start a debate or anything, lol. I just think that there are some boundaries at that age that parents should set and enforce whether the child likes it or not. They are the parents and are responsible for their child as well as making sure their kid doesn't get bullied like all get out. In the long run, it doesn't matter what you wear when you get older, but kids can be really nasty to each other and I think parents should steer their children away from that negativity until the kid can think for themself and develop coping skills for the people who will ridicule them.



I agree with this in principle.  However, the problem is that it seems as if the parent in question made every effort to steer her child away from wearing dresses and only gave in when it was clear that her efforts were failing and causing undue distress.

In that situation, I must say that I would probably cave too.  I would then direct my attention to preparing the child for the world's reaction in a way that won't leave him traumatized, hopefully.

Repressing his desires can leave a child just as traumatized as bullying, if not more.  I'd rather my child learn to love himself than learn to be something he's not and hate himself for it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 5, 2011)

So many of you hold such regressive views. 

If he wants to wear a dress let him.


----------



## zuul (Jan 5, 2011)

Some people here are a bit naive. This little boy will be seen as a freak/clown/something to laugh and look down at, not promoting cross-dresser rights.

It's unfair to have an unaware little boy social life be sacrifized for the sake of his mom attention whoring that she badly tries to hide by pretending being concerned with tolerance promotion.


----------



## Griever (Jan 5, 2011)

zuul said:


> Some people here are a bit naive. This little boy will be seen as a freak/clown/something to laugh and look down at, not promoting cross-dresser rights.
> 
> It's unfair to have an unaware little boy social life be sacrifized for the sake of his mom attention whoring that she badly tries to hide by pretending being concerned with tolerance promotion.



He will indeed. However, is that not something for him to learn for himself?.

It could go one or either 2 ways;
first: he could care less what other people think of him and continue doing what he wants.
second: He could care a great deal of what others thing and change that about himself.

Either way, it makes no difference to me.

EDIT: i guess there are some parents who will sell out their children to make a quick buck


----------



## Jin-E (Jan 5, 2011)

zuul said:


> Maybe his mom should just dress him like that at home, and make him wear more kidergartenly socially acceptable wears in school.
> Until he's old enough to decide if he's willing to endure insults and ostracization for the sake of rightfully asserting his opinion on clothing.



This. 

---


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jan 5, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He chose it himself? What's wrong with it? 

Undo damage? Of what being gay? Go back to Jesus.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 5, 2011)

if he likes those clothes I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jan 5, 2011)

Why did the media cover this up so much? Why did she get a book out of this? Fucking stupid...

"Princess Boy", no offense to the kid but he's going to get _destroyed_ at school. He's going to grow up known as Princess Boy, when he's older he's going to look back at this and feel humiliated.

I would let him wear his dress, w/e, but going so far as to go on the Today's Show and write a book about it?


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 5, 2011)

Xerces said:


> What is happening to America. Where did all the _common sense_ go?



...And you just thought that you would take the opportunity to take a swipe at *an entire nation* because of the actions of *one mother* who happens to reside in it.  Brilliant.



Psych said:


> I read the article (its late I might have missed something) but does it say anywhere in it of where his father is?



The father is raising his sons alongside his wife.  He did not give the regular Today Show interview, but he was seen in the introductory piece.



Deputy Myself said:


> the facepalm in the thread title pisses me off





Bioness said:


> Agreed, it shows both incredible ignorance and can cause others to have a predetermined feeling before evening reading the article, creating more bias and harmful statements than necessary.



No, all of us can decide to read the article and make up our own minds.  I personally made a note that the title of this thread was an extension of the OP's opinion.

I will not label the boy's decision to wear dresses as wrong.  If he truly wants to, his parents could do more damage to completely prohibit that.   However, he will eventually become aware of the prejudice that exists against his preference.  His parents should prepare him for that.  I really have a problem with the mother writing a book about her son's situation at the time that she did and parading him on the Today Show.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Jan 5, 2011)

No father to whoop his ass into shape?


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> I will not label the boy's decision to wear dresses as wrong.  If he truly wants to, his parents could do more damage to completely prohibit that.   However, he will eventually become aware of the prejudice that exists against his preference.  His parents should prepare him for that.  I really have a problem with the mother writing a book about her son's situation at the time that she did and parading him on the Today Show.



That's the biggest problem that I have with it.

I can see the argument that she's trying to help other parents that are having similar issues with their kids. You hear anecdotal evidence of parents that have a lot more trouble with it and it makes the kid's life miserable until he or she can finally get away from home and do their own thing and even then, they have trouble being comfortable with themselves.

But it kinda looks like she's sacrificing her son for the sake of those others. It means that he's a lot more likely for people to know that he used to cross-dress if he should change his mind about it later. OTOH, the kids at school probably aren't watching _The Today Show_ and might have some difficulty putting the dots together on their own. What is a huge national story with lots of coverage doesn't always extend to being a story in the classroom or neighborhood because they may have heard of the story, but don't know that they know the person in question.



Shasta McNasty said:


> No father to whoop his ass into shape?



Why do you even post if you don't read any of the posts in a thread or the article that it talks about?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 5, 2011)

He's 5 years old. If he wants to wear a dress, then the mother should allow him to.


----------



## Panos (Jan 5, 2011)

That is bad. Plain bad.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 5, 2011)

Juno said:


> You're probably doing way more harm by telling him that he's weird and wrong. The only possible harm that could come to him from wearing a dress is from the intolerance of others like yourself.
> 
> Acceptable alternative lifestyle? He's 5 for fuck's sake. At that age I was wearing my brother's hand-downs and playing with meccano and no one freaked out. Let him do what he wants, and chances are he'll grow out of it anyway, and if he doesn't, so what? No need to turn it into an international incident.



QFT...mostly, except that if he grows out of it, well there is that book she's writing. probably not the best idea, though i can see where she's trying to go with it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 5, 2011)

While I got nothing against the little buckaroo dressing like a girl
Parading him around in the media...
That is where I want to draw the line

That is going get him way more negative attention then he is already going to have :/
Supportive? No problem with that
Parade him around and show the world you are the most accepting parents ever? Dunno...
It just seems so fishy...

Was Kim Petras a big deal like this kid? O:
Although the situations are different...


----------



## Extasee (Jan 5, 2011)

I want this boy to become presedent.  Rainbow coloured flags for all!

On a serious note, let the kid hang out with the kids of gay couples if you're gonna let him dress like that. This reminds me of my friend, he's a male cheerleader and he never gets picked on. :/


----------



## Hinako (Jan 5, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Such an understanding and accepting society we have.


There will always be people with an unfavorable opinion on any aspect of life, no matter how much society changes. 




If I was this kid's father this wouldn't be happening, I would give him a spanking and then he would be forced to watch the Indiana Jones Trilogy 24/7 until he doesn't like dressing up like girls and wants to be like Indy.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 5, 2011)

arinna2007 said:


> The mother is obviously an attention whore.



Yup, sounds about right. 

I love how most people in the thread act as if the Kid is an adult. 

I've yet to see a *5 yearold* that acts without a clear parental influence.

If he was 18 or above, then by all means, good/great for him. But not when all he does is go to preschool, eat, play and nap.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 5, 2011)

It may just be a transient phase during a developmental period of inquisition and self-discovery. I mean for Christ's sake, he's five years old. I had a friend who played with Barbie dolls when we were growing up, wore his hair 'long' (it really just ended up being a mullet, though...lol), and several times volunteered to fill the role of a female character when we went outside to play (think role-playing; we'd imagine ourselves as characters from movies we'd seen, books we'd read, tv shows... you get the picture. On a side note, I imagine we looked rather amusing running around his house fencing with imaginary villains and exchanging punches with invisible Saiyan warriors... but I digress.) He turned out fine. You'd be hard-pressed to accuse him of possessing effeminate traits if you met him today. 

I think this kid's mother has made an erroneous mistake in going to such lengths to 'defend her cub', so to speak. So what if she couldn't solve the problem herself? It's totally understandable, and she certainly isn't the first parent to fall short in their attempts to dissuade their child from acting on certain impulses and engaging in certain behaviors that may be received negatively by their peers. Sometimes these issues go away on their own. All it takes is time, and something else fill the role of the child's next obsession. It is entirely possible that in going to such lengths to protect her child, the mother is inadvertently and by means of her own ignorance and desperation solidifying and perpetuating a behavior that her son would have otherwise discarded as he continued to grow up and experience more of the world. This isn't to say that a 'Princess Boy' is an inherently bad thing in and of itself (unless of course you cite the musical career of Boy George as evidence to the contrary, in which case I will not disagree with you...), but rather that the Princess Boy might have decided to become 'Scruffy Night Shift Janitor Boy' in the course of a couple more months if not for his mother's intervention, and then 'Barista Boy' three weeks later.

But, of course, I may be wrong about this kid. Children are, after all, predictably unpredictable.


----------



## Kei (Jan 5, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Yup, sounds about right.
> 
> I love how most people in the thread act as if the Kid is an adult.
> 
> ...



This is it on so much

It is a fucking kid, he is just doing what he likes! He doesn't know what is right or wrong! Let him wear pink dresses and fucking tutus for all I care. He is a kid. The mother at fault here!

Whoring her child out to the public like that, she could have kept it under wrap and it would been okay!


----------



## Soda (Jan 5, 2011)

He's probably not going to be doing this 10 years from now as a teenager.

He's 5, let him do what he wants. Some boys play with barbies when they are young, but grow out of it.

Stopping him from wearing them would be fine too, he's 5. If he wants to do it when he's older then he will, it's not like a 5 year old is gonna feel socially repressed or something. I don't think it would traumatize him.

He's probably gonna get made fun of either way, that ship has sailed.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Soda said:


> He's probably not going to be doing this 10 years from now as a teenager.
> 
> He's 5, let him do what he wants. Some boys play with barbies when they are young, but grow out of it.
> 
> ...


 

I felt socially repressed as a five year old, though I didn't understand what or why I was feeling, of course.


But the only real issue I have with the mother is writing the book and going on the Today show.

She should have written the book after the child was old enough to consent to its publication.  It would have been more enlightening to see how he grew up anyway.


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

*Princess boy = the story of a black shota trap*

So the gist of the article is that this kid likes to dress up as Disney princesses, so his mother writes a book about him.

Sounds like a Lifetime movie waiting to happen.
​



> Mrs Kilodavis told the Today show how it was her older son, Dkobe, eight, who convinced her to let Dyson dress as he wished.
> 'Dkobe said to me: "Why can't you just let him be happy, Mom?"
> 'I realised at that moment that this was my issue, not his, and not Dyson's nor Dean's,' she said.
> 'After taking a second to do some self-searching, I realised I had years of preconceived notions from my childhood, spiritually and culturally.'
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2011)

Already a thread about this, just lacks the funny picture.


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Fucking aye. Figured I would be beaten to this one.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 8, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable...


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 8, 2011)

Kid's gonna get it hard in school ... 

Do yo thang, lil man.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2011)

I am fortunate to not have a sibling with this issue...I, admittedly, would beat the shit out of them sooner or later.


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

I honestly can't blame you for wanting to wreck his shit.​


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2011)

The attempt at a clever retort kinda fell flat there.


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers, I'm not trying to impress.

What's so clever about posting another pic?

Yeah . . . . 

You're not that special.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Cheers, I'm not trying to impress.
> 
> What's so clever about posting another pic?



That's a relief.

Nothing, that's why I stated so.



> Yeah . . . .
> 
> You're not that special.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint.



Never stated anything regarding that matter either way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2011)

It's like RuPaul the sequel.


----------



## On and On (Jan 8, 2011)

The fact that he's getting so much attention probably just reinforces it.


----------



## Fancy (Jan 8, 2011)

can somebody link me the other thread for this


----------



## Menace2P (Jan 8, 2011)

Mother deserves ass whuppin.


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2011)

So in short we agree

Mom needs to get her ass beat

And kid, since 5, can do whatever the hell he wants but we also agree he going to have a hard time


----------



## Sora (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sure he'll make good friends with this guy


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Jan 8, 2011)

This kid needs to seriously reconsider his fashion sense if he's mixing crimson with sky blue.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 8, 2011)

crazy_wicked said:


> can somebody link me the other thread for this



Here you go:  

It is on page 2 right now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 8, 2011)

He needs to move to wherever the movie _Braveheart_ was filmed.

He'd fit right in?


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh my god its Hinako!


----------



## fatalidoon (Jan 8, 2011)

well i suppose i'll stop lurking and enter the fray albeit late as i have personal experience with this in my family. The same thing happened to my dad when he was 5 and, being in an even less accepting environment than today you can imagine the response it illicited from his father, and the habit was literally beaten out of him.

Now i'm sure at this point everyone who posted this idea in the thread is rejoicing that their i'm supposedly supporting their thesis but let me finish. He still was constantly beaten up throughout school for seeming different, and upon realization he actually felt like a girl he had no means to express it. Fast forward to today some 40 odd years of repressed drinking behavior and all he has to show for his efforts is having already hurt his relationship with me and my sister during the drinking years but also electing for the surgery to change his gender and freaking out my sister with this knowledge during the middle of her highschool certificate.

This of course could have been lessened if he has parents such as these when he was younger (although i'm not too sure about the media exposure but i suppose its overall altruistic if it gets the issue out there) and might even result in the child realizing it isnt for him after all rather than letting it build up until later in life when its even less acceptable.


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 8, 2011)

fatalidoon said:


> well i suppose i'll stop lurking and enter the fray albeit late as i have personal experience with this in my family. The same thing happened to my dad when he was 5 and, being in an even less accepting environment than today you can imagine the response it illicited from his father, and the habit was literally beaten out of him.
> 
> Now i'm sure at this point everyone who posted this idea in the thread is rejoicing that their i'm supposedly supporting their thesis but let me finish. He still was constantly beaten up throughout school for seeming different, and upon realization he actually felt like a girl he had no means to express it. Fast forward to today some 40 odd years of repressed drinking behavior and all he has to show for his efforts is having already hurt his relationship with me and my sister during the drinking years but also electing for the surgery to change his gender and freaking out my sister with this knowledge during the middle of her highschool certificate.
> 
> This of course could have been lessened if he has parents such as these when he was younger (although i'm not too sure about the media exposure but i suppose its overall altruistic if it gets the issue out there) and might even result in the child realizing it isnt for him after all rather than letting it build up until later in life when its even less acceptable.



Thats much better.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 8, 2011)

People need to realize that just because some jackass thought men and women should act, dress and talk a certain way that it doesn't mean we need to stick to that.

Fuck yeah little flamer guy, flame on


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 8, 2011)

This is actually pretty normal. There is more people who do this as childs than  you think,  80% of these cross-dressing childs grow up to be heterosexual/bisexual/gay with no(serious) gender problems while a 20% become transexual or show some level of atachment to the other sex. 

It's completly normal, but not socially acepted. I only wish for this child not to suffer in school.


----------



## On and On (Jan 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's IMO homosexuality coming out real early.



Cross-dressing =/= Homosexuality. Thank god you're not a doctor/psychiatrist




I don't have a problem with it. If it's what your kid wants to do, and they wouldn't be happy any other way (as they mentioned) then so be it. I wouldn't encourage or discourage it. Kids are going to get picked on anyway.

Besides, no one is "normal"

Plus I think there's a huge double standard. If a girl was dressing exclusively in slacks and hunting buck with her dad and driving pick-ups, no one would say a fucking thing.

He could just be expressing his creativity. This could be the thing that allows him to be a free-thinker and the next Lagerfield and all that shit. Why stifle it? I liked to play with both My Little Ponies and Thoma the Tank Engine, and I turned out *relatively* normal.

Either way you're being more fucked up by making him conform, especially if it makes him unhappy and/or his grades and ability to succeed in life fail in anyway.

Not to mention, he's fucking 5. He may grow out of this, who knows. It's not like he's getting a sex change operation (pretty much the only thing I would be against for anyone under 21)


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's IMO homosexuality coming out real early.



You know that most male crossdressers are straight, right? They just enjoy wearing "female" clothing every now and then.

But anyway... I don't understand why this is in the news. lol


----------



## stream (Jan 8, 2011)

Lavender said:


> You know that most male crossdressers are straight, right? They just enjoy wearing "female" clothing every now and then.
> 
> But anyway... I don't understand why this is in the news. lol



^ This.

Why oh why do the whims of a 5-year-old appear in the media? He is not the first little boy in a dress, and there will be plenty of others... 100 years ago, nobody would even claim this makes him gay, they would just have said: "So he likes to wear dresses" and that would have been the end of it.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Now will be a good time for a 


You know I'm right.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know any such fucking thing.

I'd be more disappointed in my clone...er...son if he weren't his own person than if he tried to be exactly like me. Nothing is more depressing than herd mentality and fascism.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 9, 2011)

Isn't 5 around the time when kids become more aware of the differences between the sexes. One way to satisfy that curiosity is to mess around with all the shit in your mothers purse. He is 5, he has plenty of time to grow out of it.


----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

Kittan               ?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 9, 2011)

Frostman said:


> Isn't 5 around the time when kids become more aware of the differences between the sexes. One way to satisfy that curiosity is to mess around with all the shit in your mothers purse. He is 5, he has plenty of time to grow out of it.



Or not. Why does he have to "grow out of it"? You talk about it as if it's a crippling disease or something. It's 2011. Grow up.


----------

